# Guide for Buying a new PSU (SMPS)



## shadow2get (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been seeing posts & threads asking for which PSU to buy for their systems. Well, I have got some information I wanted to share regarding this so you make a good choice in choosing the PSU since it is the heart of any configuration. 

Make sure you choose the best ones else you would have to repent or pay more for buying a new one including other parts which have been destroyed by your cheap old PSU .

The following link is from Xtreme Systems forum. Though the link has not been updated with the latest ones, it still provides a very good information for the selection of the PSUs. The list has been compiled by a Xtreme Systems forum member named *perkam*. Thanks to perkam for the list.

*Official XS Tiered PSU Manufacturer Brand Listing Phase III*
**www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108088* 

Here is the main info from that site :
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WHICH ONES TO BUY ??*

*Tier 1*_ can handle 4Ghz Conroe or 3Ghz AMD along with Oced Quad Crossfire/SLI With Ease._
*Tier Z*_ offers quality and power unequalled in its wattage range and is second only to other Zippy units._
*Tier 2*_ offers almost as much power and stability as Tier 1 at Comparable Wattage levels with lower price/better availability._
*Tier T* _offers the high quality components of Tier 2 with slightly less Rail stability due to Topower internals._
*Tier 3*_ is ONLY Recommended if Price difference is present between Tier 3 and Tier 2 or due to availability issues with Tier 1/2 PSUs._
*Tier 4*_ is recommended for stock or low power systems if Tier 3's are more expensive or are not available._
*Tier 5*_ are NOT RECOMMENDED, but some brands have high/medium quality components in Tiers 2 through 4._

_-----x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----_

*Tier 1 Brands -* The Most Powerful And Stable Components On The Market
_Enermax Galaxy_
_PCP&C TurboCool_
_PCP&C Silencer >610_
_Zippy/Emacs SSL_
_Zippy/Emacs GSM_
_Zippy/Emacs PSL_
_Silverstone ZF (Etasis 85/75/56)_
_Seventeam ST >600 (SSI, V2.91)_
_Silverstone OP/DA >700W_

*Tier Z - *Less Powerful Than Tier 1 Zippy Units...but they're still Zippys
_Zippy/Emacs HG2_
_Zippy/Emacs HP2_

*Tier 2 Brands -* Top Quality components With Top Notch Stability - For Those With Price/Availability Issues With Tier 1
_Antec Neo HE_
_Akasa PowerGreen 80+_
_CoolMax CTG-750W/850W/1KW_
_Cooltek CT_
_Corsair HX_
_Enermax Liberty_
_Enermax Infiniti_
_Enhance ENP-GH_
_Fortron (FSP) GLN_
_Hiper Type-M >650W_
_Hiper Type-R >650W_
_iStarUSA PD2_
_iStarUSA PD3_
_OCZ GameXStream_
_OCZ EvoStream_
_PCP&C Silencer <610_
_Seasonic S12_
_Seasonic M12_
_Seasonic Energy Plus_
_SevenTeam ST <600_
_Silverstone EF_
_Silverstone OP/DA <700W_
_Supermicro/AbleCom_
_Thermaltake Toughpower >600W_
_Xclio GreatPower_
_Zalman ZM_
_Ultra X3_
_Ultra X-Pro_

*Tier T -* High Quality PSUs Made With Topower Internals - Less Rail Stability Compared To Tier 2 But Still Better than Tier 3
_Mushkin Enhanced_
_Tagan U95_
_Tagan U25_
_Tagan U15_
_Tagan U22_
_OCZ PowerStream_

*Tier 3 Brands -* High Quality and Stability, Second Only To Tier 2 Brands
_Acbel Polycom_
_AMS Mercury_
_Akasa PaxPower_
_Akasa PowerPlus (>500W Models)_
_Antec Phantom_
_Antec TruePower III_
_Antec True Power II_
_Antec True Control II_
_Antec Neopower 480W (Old Model)_
_Antec Smart Power 2.0_
_Athena Power Space Shuttle Series_
_Be Quiet Dark Power Pro_
_Channel Well_
_Enermax Maximum Plus_
_Enermax Noistaker II_
_Enermax Noisetaker_
_Enermax Whisper II_
_Enermax CoolerGiant_
_Enhance ENS-G_
_Epower Xscale_
_Fortron (FSP) GLC_
_Fortron (FSP) THN_
_Fortron AX_
_Fortron HLN_
_Fortron PFN/PN/PA_
_Seasonic Super Versatile_
_Silverstone F_
_Sparkle FSP_
_Spire Rocketeer V/VI_
_Sunbeam Nuuo_
_Thermaltake Purepower_
_Thermaltake Toughpower <600W_

*Tier 4 -* Not Recommend With Tier 3 In same Price/Wattage Range
_Aerocool_
_Asus Atlas_
_BFG_
_Coolermaster Real Power_
_Coolermaster iGreen_
_Delta_
_Enlight_
_E-Power_
_Futurepower_
_Hiper_
_HIPRO_
_Lite-On_
_Masscool_
_MGE XG_
_Mushkin HP_
_NorthQ 4775-500S/BU_
_OCZ Modstream_
_Scythe Kamariki_
_Sintek_
_Thermaltake TR2_
_TTGI/Superflower_
_Ultra Xfinity/X2_

*Tier 5 -* Other than the units listed above for any of these brands, *NOT RECOMMENDED*
_A-TOP Technology_
_APEX (SUPERCASE/ALLIED)_
_Aspire(Turbo Case) _
_ATADC _
_Athena Power_
_ATRIX _
_Broadway Com Corp _
_Cooler Master_
_Coolmax _
_Deer_
_Diablotek_
_Dynapower USA _
_EagleTech_
_FOXCONN_
_I-Star Computer Co. Ltd _
_In Win _
_JPAC COMPUTER _
_Just PC _
_Kingwin Inc. _
_Linkworld Electronics _
_Logisys Computer _
_MGE_
_MSI _
_NMEDIAPC_
_Norwood Micro/ CompUSA _
_NorthQ_
_NZXT _
_Powmax _
_Q-Tec_
_Raidmax _
_Rosewill _
_SFC _
_Shuttle _
_Skyhawk_
_Spire Coolers _
_Star Micro_
_STARTECH _
_TOPOWER TOP_
_Ultra X-Connect_
_Wintech_
_XClio _
_XION _
_YoungYear_
_Zebronics_

_-----x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----_

_Phase III compensates for overcrowded Tier 1, while clumping together previously Tier 2 and 3 PSUs if only because no definite way to categorize then as good enough for Tier 2 or bad enough for Tier 3._

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hopefully this will sort out most of the issues regarding which ones you need to buy for a specific configuration.

I have also noticed this :
Many of the threads (not all) which have been made Sticky are going beyond 50 pages . Who will have the patience to read all the 50 pages to get the whole information ? I request the MODS to close the Threads which they have made it sticky whenever it is appropriate. 
For example: this thread "Basic Guide Purchase a New System" is now reaching 52 pages. But the most basic & valuable information comes in the 1st page. Other than that, the rest is useless .

*So MODS please close the sticky threads wherever/whenever it is appropriate.* 

I hope the MODS do mine when it is made a sticky.

*NOTE: *Some of the brands listed above may not be available in India though. But from my R&D, I have found that most of the well known PSU manufacturers like Antec, Cooler Master, Corsair, Thermaltake, Enermax (to name a few) are available.


----------



## sandman9 (Nov 7, 2007)

Good job, shadow2get !
Do you know where one can get a PCP&C or Enermax or OCZ or Silverstone or Thermaltake PSU in Delhi ? Or* any* Tier 1 or Tier 2 PSU in India for that matter ?
Best I've seen in Delhi is Coolermaster, but that seems to be in Tier4 !!??


----------



## sandman9 (Nov 10, 2007)

BUMP. Anyone knows ?


----------

